# FNH FNAR 7.62X51



## Ruthless (Nov 6, 2008)

Since we got a new President I figured I needed a new assault rifle. I already have an AR-15 so I thought I would get something with a little more bang.

I finally found and purchased one of the new FNH FNAR light barrel semi auto rifles. Seems like a darn nice rifle; will take it to the range this weekend if the weather holds.

Anyone else ever get a chance to shoot one of these rifles?


----------



## Ruthless (Nov 6, 2008)

Here is a link to a review about this rifle -

http://www.00buck.org/content/fnh-fnar- ... ner-review

I took mine out yesterday and fired a box of shells through and was very impressed by the performance of this rifle. It is very fun too shoot and is much more accurate then I am. I am looking forward to some warmer weather so I can try it out on some milk jugs at 300/400/500 yards. Just to see if it shoots as well as it does at a hundred.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

I'm envious. All the reviews I've read rate this one as top notch! Oh to have a bit more disposable income. What kind of glass did you choose?
Burl


----------



## Ruthless (Nov 6, 2008)

I snagged an old Bushnell 3X9 off another rifle just so I could shoot it. I spent all my cash on the rifle and have nothing left for a decent scope. I figured it would be easier to find a scope down the road then the rifle.

I'm leaning towards a Burris TAC30 4.5X14 and a set of ARM's throw lever rings....that way if I wanted to slap the scope on my AR it would be easy....I'd love to put a Leupold Mark 4 Tactical on top...but saving for that might take me till Christmas.


----------



## ARMOR (Mar 10, 2010)

I purchased the FNAR because I wanted to get another black gun and I also wanted to get something that I could use for hunting without looking too militant (not that that is a bad thing). I ended up putting a Burris XTR Rings, Zeiss Conquest 4.5-14x50mm scope and sunshade on top. I'm doing a review at the following and have many photos and comments. Also, this is my rig below.
http://arealmansreviews.blogspot.com/search/label/FNAR


----------

